# When I install audio driver, computer restarts by itself.



## ibakasan (Nov 21, 2010)

I have no sound.
when I install ac 97 audio driver my computer restarts by itself just before finishing and it's not installed.
I've tried safe mode but didn't help either.
there's my audio adapter - Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]
I even tried Driver Robot, but it shows me the same driver, help?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi,
have you tried manualy installing the driver?
try a manual install through the Device Manager

Extract the driver to a folder
Note where this folder is


Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error >Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.


----------



## ibakasan (Nov 21, 2010)

I did that too and it does the same thing


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

have you tried with your security turned off?


----------



## ibakasan (Nov 21, 2010)

no, but I have no antivirus at the moment


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

whats the make and model of computer? 
is this the original sound card?


----------



## ibakasan (Nov 21, 2010)

scenic w600 i865g


----------



## ibakasan (Nov 21, 2010)

idk if the sound card is original or not


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok lets try something else, got device manager and uninstall your sound card then reboot then try reinstalling the driver


----------



## ibakasan (Nov 21, 2010)

did that too, didn't help


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

is this a fresh install of the operating system? or did the sound just stop working?


----------



## ibakasan (Nov 21, 2010)

I just installed new os


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

did you install the chips set drivers first


----------



## ibakasan (Nov 21, 2010)

I think I did, but I don't really know what chips do I need


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

can you get me the device instance id for your audio from device manager


----------



## ibakasan (Nov 21, 2010)

Pci\ven_8086&dev_24d5&subsys_10201734&rev_02\3&61aaa01&0&fd


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i think you got the right driver. goto control panel- add remove programs and delete any sound drivers in thier. goto your bios and make sure your audio is enabled, goto device manager chick on view show hidden devices and uninstall all things pertaining to audio. then reboot ad try install again.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

download and run this
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/Everest-Home-Edition.shtml
and attach the report


----------



## kenth21v (Nov 13, 2009)

i have the same problem 2. my MOBO model is Asus p4s533,
Device Instance ID:
PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_80B01043&REV_A0\3&61AAA01&0&17

Please help me solve the problem. Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi Kenth21v,

could you please start your own thread and state exactly your problem and what have you done to try to solve it. thanks


----------

